# TOEFL in Dubai



## princejan7 (Oct 2, 2011)

Can someone please guide me in the steps to registering for the TOEFL examination?

Where are the test centers in Dubai that administer this exam?

Thanks!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I think you need to contact the British Business Council. They used to be located near Maktoum Bridge. http://www.britishcouncil.org/me-uae-contact-us.htm


----------

